# **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!**



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*THE DEAL*:
Greetings,
MJM Autohaus is having a blow-out Christmas sale on all Autotech 8V cams. This sale will be good until our current supply is all sold out, so get in while the gettin' is good. They won't last long at this price. 
*All cams are IN STOCK - no need to wait for a group buy!*
- Autotech 8V 260 Camshafts (Hydraulic): $99.95 with free shipping!
CLICK HERE FOR INFO OR TO BUY
- Autotech 8V 270 Camshafts (Hydraulic): $99.95 with free shipping!
CLICK HERE FOR INFO OR TO BUY
- Autotech 8V 286 Camshafts (Solid Lifter): $99.95 with free shipping!
CLICK HERE FOR INFO OR TO BUY
*CONTACT*:
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus
WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com
PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)
Also, if you are looking to do a full head rebuild on your 2.0L 8V, give us a call and ask about a discount package deal on heavy duty valve springs, replacement lifters, gaskets....even valves and/or other head parts for those looking to freshen up all their cylinder head components. We STOCK it all with the most competitve pricing around!
Give us a shout for a great package price or if you're looking for other cylinder head goodies for your 8V!










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:09 AM 12-10-2006_


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

Will the 260 fit a mk4?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

all the hydraulic 8v cams fit...only thing they do on a MK4 is throw a CEL


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I have had an Autotech 270 cam in my AEG for 53k miles, never threw a CEL at me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

sorry if it's noob question, but do i need hydraulic or solid for my mk3, obd2 2 liter?
i have plans to upgrade this soon.
thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_sorry if it's noob question, but do i need hydraulic or solid for my mk3, obd2 2 liter?
i have plans to upgrade this soon.
thanks.

For your OBD2 97'? The 260 cam is recommended for that car.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

so the whole solid lifter/hydraulic thing is not the issue? I just get the grind i want for whatever application i need. The solid/hydraulic issue is nonrelevant? I assumed they were for diffrent engines.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_so the whole solid lifter/hydraulic thing is not the issue? I just get the grind i want for whatever application i need. The solid/hydraulic issue is nonrelevant? I assumed they were for diffrent engines.









No, your car uses hydraulic lifters. Again, the 260 cam is the one that is recommended for your application.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

MJM: What's the base circle on that solid lifter cam? 1.5" or 1.34"?
.....and keep your mouth shut Jeff!










_Modified by tdogg74 at 9:06 AM 12-17-2006_


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

i hav a 92 1.8 8v if i use the 270 cam will i hav to upgrade or change ne thing?


----------



## mrgoon (Jul 11, 2005)

01 jetta 2.0 Which came is better for my engine. And what does it mean on the 270 cam, it says rouch idle..what does that exactly mean..and ive been told to get a 260 cam, What power increse will i get?


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i hav a 92 1.8 8v if i use the 270 cam will i hav to upgrade or change ne thing?????????????


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (vw1glf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1glf* »_i hav a 92 1.8 8v if i use the 270 cam will i hav to upgrade or change ne thing?????????????

Would you 'have' to? No, you would not 'have' to change anything with the 270s.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

would ne thing break see how this is such a bigger cam ???


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I REEEAAALLY hope you have some 286* solids lifter cams left after Christmas!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I REEEAAALLY hope you have some 286* solids lifter cams left after Christmas!

I think we will.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
I think we will.

Good. I really didnt want to miss the $99 sale. After Christmas, Ill have more cash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erff_JettaGL (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

is a 260 cam recomended for an OBD1 2.0L on a 96 Jetta, and how is shipping to canada?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (Erff_JettaGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erff_JettaGL* »_is a 260 cam recomended for an OBD1 2.0L on a 96 Jetta, and how is shipping to canada?

Yes, it is.
Shipping to Canada is $15-20 via USPS, depending on where you're located at. Please contact us directly for more info on shipping to Canada.


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

My 2002 jetta GL is turbo charged and i want the 270 cam, i know i should at least upgrade the springs, but is it recommended for me to also upgrade the lifters?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

question for a friend: do you carry the items needed to convert over to a solid lifter head, as well as the required shims for lash adjustment afterwards?


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

My 2002 jetta GL is turbo charged and i want the 270 cam, i know i should at least upgrade the springs, but is it recommended for me to also upgrade the lifters

^^ if you could answer those questions ill be ready to buy


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (2slowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowvw* »_My 2002 jetta GL is turbo charged and i want the 270 cam, i know i should at least upgrade the springs, but is it recommended for me to also upgrade the lifters

^^ if you could answer those questions ill be ready to buy

It's definitely recommended to upgrade the valve springs in a MK4, but the lifters should be ok. Actually, there isn't a real 'upgrade', per se, on the lifters for your MK4 - just OE replacements.
Still have three (3) of the 270 cams left at this price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (2slowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowvw* »_My 2002 jetta GL is turbo charged and i want the 270 cam, i know i should at least upgrade the springs, but is it recommended for me to also upgrade the lifters

^^ if you could answer those questions ill be ready to buy
you coulda jus called me....


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

seriously guys, if you have a DVS head (95 or older) you can drop the 270 straight in... The 260 is good for single springs, but the 270 is arguably the BEST STREET CAM made.... end of story, I converted several die-hard 268 and 276 guys to the 270. Amazing low end punch, intense midrange, and decent top end... since your manifold and ports are only good to about 5500, why would a cam that crests at 6500 be a good investment?
270, the end all street cam. And at this price, why are you waiting?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (ABF Jeff)*

ABF Jeff - you're hired. Give us a call to learn about benefits and salary! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

I must thank MJM for their prompt and courteous service, I ordered and received my cam quickly. 
Thanks guys!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_ABF Jeff - you're hired. Give us a call to learn about benefits and salary! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's about time you started giving ME money, it's been the other way around a LOT...
I'll be the first to vouch for a good company, and you guys have my endorsement...
Great service, best prices around, and fast/accurate shipping.
I've called with questions on monday, ordered on tuesday, and had the CORRECT parts the first time by friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## willthewheelman (May 8, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

Whats a 270, with dual valve spring upgrade for obd2 gonna run me shipped to winnipeg canada R3M 0M4
oh and do you guys sell oversized valves? if so price on those too please!
oh and;

_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_question for a friend: do you carry the items needed to convert over to a solid lifter head, as well as the required shims for lash adjustment afterwards?

he was asking for me im sure.. lol


_Modified by willthewheelman at 2:03 AM 1-15-2007_


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (willthewheelman)*

what is a G-grind cam rated at? I want to upgrade from it, but I'm not sure...


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

I replied to your IM with the Q again. 
-here it is again: I want to upgrade cams. I have a g-grind installed already. Do you know what the g-grind is rated in degrees? Thanks.









I'm looking for a better top-end, without too much low-end sacrifice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## missing the prix (Mar 25, 2006)

how much hp u get outa the 270 for a 2.0 8v?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_seriously guys, if you have a DVS head (95 or older) you can drop the 270 straight in... The 260 is good for single springs, but the 270 is arguably the BEST STREET CAM made.... end of story, I converted several die-hard 268 and 276 guys to the 270. Amazing low end punch, intense midrange, and decent top end... *since your manifold and ports are only good to about 5500*, why would a cam that crests at 6500 be a good investment?
270, the end all street cam. And at this price, why are you waiting?

Now now jeff..................I held the same power +-5whp to almost 7k and using the stock intake mani and cam (even tho I'm turbo'd).
This is arguably the best cam EVAR tho. I want one sooooooo bad. Anyone who is FI should have this cam. It's done nothing but help serious enthusiasts reach goals.
MJM is awesome. That's a killer price, it's really a surprise they didn't sell out at the end of december. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

my valves are making noise.. what all should i get with a 260cam? its a 2000 2.0L mk4


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

any idea how much longer this will last? I was going to put this off until the summer, but this is tempting...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (VeeDubScott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubScott* »_any idea how much longer this will last? I was going to put this off until the summer, but this is tempting...









No real end date, per se. This offer will be good while supplies last. As of today, we still have a few 8V cams left.


----------



## mk4gls2.0 (Jan 10, 2007)

i looking to get 260, i have just over 90k miles on the moter, should i replace lifters and springs for a safety precaution, if so, should i just go with the 270instead? TIA


----------



## Terranismo (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi guys I'm a long time lurker but first time poster. Just wanted to say that I ordered a 270 AT cam from MJM and it arrived less than a week later. The thing is, I live in Central America! 
Great service and shipping, a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif up from me!


_Modified by Terranismo at 10:52 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (mk4gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gls2.0* »_i looking to get 260, i have just over 90k miles on the moter, should i replace lifters and springs for a safety precaution, if so, should i just go with the 270instead? TIA

Considering your mileage, yes, it's probably not a bad idea to at least do new lifters. On a MK4, we recommend the 260 cam.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

What's the deal with the valve springs, and Ti- retainers for an obd1 ABA?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_What's the deal with the valve springs, and Ti- retainers for an obd1 ABA?

Shipping to what area? If you are outside the lower 48 states, please email us through our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for a shipping quote.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Jess, what's the best deal ya got on a Autotech 270* cam, heavy duty valve springs (that come with the lower spring seats and steel retainers) along with a new head gasket set?
Thanks my friend. 
Edit: Woops, send those bad boys to 58202.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Cabrio60 at 10:17 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Jess, what's the best deal ya got on a Autotech 270* cam, heavy duty valve springs (that come with the lower spring seats and steel retainers) along with a new head gasket set?
Thanks my friend. 
Edit: Woops, send those bad boys to 58202.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



All those items are up on the site. 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## bliznack (Feb 7, 2005)

Just bought my 260!


----------



## tyler0803 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

which cam would be reccomended for a 95 golf III gl 2.0L?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (tyler0803)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyler0803* »_which cam would be reccomended for a 95 golf III gl 2.0L?

The 260 cam would be nice.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*


----------



## mk42point0 (Oct 21, 2006)

OK i have a 2000 mk4 2.0l 8v i was wondering what should i go 260* or 270* am also going FI


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mk42point0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk42point0* »_OK i have a 2000 mk4 2.0l 8v i was wondering what should i go 260* or 270* am also going FI 

Tooooo-six-teeeeeee!


----------



## mk42point0 (Oct 21, 2006)

ok so if i purt a 260* in my 2000 2.0l will it give me a cell for sure


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk42point0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk42point0* »_ok so if i purt a 260* in my 2000 2.0l will it give me a cell for sure

a 260 usually doesn't cause a cel... however, it has been known to happen from time to time... on the other hand, some MKIV's do fine with a 266 with no CEL... if you use a vag-com and raise the idle to around 900-1000RPM's, you should be safe for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iLock (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

Just ordered my 270* for my mkIV 2.o AEG and can't wait to receive it. 
Though now I just need to order the HD dual springs, retainers and some new followers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Unfortuantely I'll have to scout out a new chip to have the ECU adjusted for the cam, oh well.. *sighs* more money = more power right?


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
For your OBD2 97'? The 260 cam is recommended for that car.

I have had the 270 in my 1997 2.0 8v and it NEVER gave me any problems.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

hi want to get a price on a 270* cam with HD dual springs and new hydro lifters.. get at me plz.. thanks very much.. u think i should also do the valve .. intake and exhaust?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBeetkeon18z* »_hi want to get a price on a 270* cam with HD dual springs and new hydro lifters.. get at me plz.. thanks very much.. u think i should also do the valve .. intake and exhaust?

IM sent with a few questions.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

im tryin to open an account but theres no Hawaii? im goin to order the 270* cam.. let me know asap.. im ready to buy.. thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBeetkeon18z* »_im tryin to open an account but theres no Hawaii? im goin to order the 270* cam.. let me know asap.. im ready to buy.. thanks

Please give us a call for orders outside of the lower 48 states.


----------



## willthewheelman (May 8, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

bump for you guys i got my 270 my hg and my head bolt kit shipped stat up to canada!

gonna put it all in tonight, cant wait for an 11:1 270 its gonna sound awesome


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (willthewheelman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willthewheelman* »_bump for you guys i got my 270 my hg and my head bolt kit shipped stat up to canada!

gonna put it all in tonight, cant wait for an 11:1 270 its gonna sound awesome









I ordered my 270 and lifters on a friday, got them on tuesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*


----------



## vwGolf00 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (VeeDubScott)*

can anyone tell me if the 260 cam throws a cel on MK4?? anyone that has one in an AEG engine?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (vwGolf00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwGolf00* »_can anyone tell me if the 260 cam throws a cel on MK4?? anyone that has one in an AEG engine?

Do some searches, but I've heard that it's fine.
I know there are threads about it, though... "which cam is the best for my AEG", DIY's for the mk4 that talk about that... it's definitely there somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (vwGolf00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwGolf00* »_can anyone tell me if the 260 cam throws a cel on MK4?? anyone that has one in an AEG engine?

Autotech's exact words are "It *may* throw a CEL on MK4s, as some cars do and some cars do not, but regardless, the car will be fine and the CEL will not affect anything!"


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

I've installed a handful of 260's with no problems. Even if it does throw a code, you just need to use a VAG-Com to raise the idle, then, viola, no code! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I've installed a handful of 260's with no problems. Even if it does throw a code, you just need to use a VAG-Com to raise the idle, then, viola, no code! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anyone in the great state of Arizona or anywhere in the hella-hot arse desert area that can get their car to Jeff for tuning is recommended by MJM. 
ABF Jeff is your guy for VAG tuning within the Southwest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Anyone in the great state of Arizona or anywhere in the hella-hot arse desert area that can get their car to Jeff for tuning is recommended by MJM. 
ABF Jeff is your guy for VAG tuning within the Southwest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Heh, thanks for the endorsement, Jessica. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Heh, thanks for the endorsement, Jessica. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nuff respect to the 8V performance junkie!


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

just got my 270 cam(one of the two sent to slc, thanks juan) in and im extremly happy with it. made the car feel like it was at sea level again. good buy and the instructions are very detailed and straight foreward. super drivable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (ragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragtop* »_just got my 270 cam(one of the two sent to slc, thanks juan) in and im extremly happy with it. made the car feel like it was at sea level again. good buy and the instructions are very detailed and straight foreward. super drivable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We appreciate the order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (ragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragtop* »_just got my 270 cam(one of the two sent to slc, thanks juan) in and im extremly happy with it. made the car feel like it was at sea level again. good buy and the instructions are very detailed and straight foreward. super drivable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HMMMM... another guy who loves their 270...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (ABF Jeff)*

The person that normally responds on the Vortex with questions and support will be out of town for the next week, so please call us if you need help. Juan (whom normally stays off here) will be knocking out phones all week with Ben and Charles. Holla at us at the shop if you have any questions.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The person that normally responds on the Vortex with questions and support will be out of town for the next week, so please call us if you need help. Juan (whom normally stays off here) will be knocking out phones all week with Ben and Charles. Holla at us at the shop if you have any questions.

Haven't seen you around lately, Jess, glad you're still kicking.
210-dub-part, the only number that matters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

I hope you guys hav some 270 in a month or two.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No reason why we shouldn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and hey, what up, Jeff?!?! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 


busy as always.... about to move. You guys ship to Idaho, right.


----------



## 1BlkJetta (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Eh, I am such a noob when it comes to VW's, but what do you guys recommend for a 2000 Jetta, base model???
How much can I expect to be making *throws on flame suit*...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (1BlkJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_I hope you guys hav some 270 in a month or two.


No reason why we shouldn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and hey, what up, Jeff?!?! 

_Quote, originally posted by *1BlkJetta* »_Eh, I am such a noob when it comes to VW's, but what do you guys recommend for a 2000 Jetta, base model???
How much can I expect to be making *throws on flame suit*...

For a MK4, do a 260. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very intersted in going with a 270 cam in a few thousand miles with timing belt and water pump time comes. My only concern is about the valve spring conversion that's mentioned on Autotech's website (http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_valvetrains.htm#svs). Just wondering if anyone's done that and what it's all about.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

not sure on what cam i want. I have a neuspeed supercharger and I want some more power. I was thinking the 270 sounded good but i dunno. I plan on installing it at the same time I install the new smaller pulley. What say yee? 270? Will i ned to retune the ECU?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (UFC_Champ_Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFC_Champ_Scott* »_Very intersted in going with a 270 cam in a few thousand miles with timing belt and water pump time comes. My only concern is about the valve spring conversion that's mentioned on Autotech's website (http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_valvetrains.htm#svs). Just wondering if anyone's done that and what it's all about.

Your car has single valve springs, the 270 has a lift of .449" which is larger than the single springs are designed to handle. You would want to convert to dual heavy duty springs. it's not that mad of a job, you can even do it on the car.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_not sure on what cam i want. I have a neuspeed supercharger and I want some more power. I was thinking the 270 sounded good but i dunno. I plan on installing it at the same time I install the new smaller pulley. What say yee? 270? Will i ned to retune the ECU?


----------



## chuck2003 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there anything that is recomended to buy with the 270 cam for my 2002 2.0 golf ?


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

I have in my hands an autotech 270. I've got an ABA 2.0, OBD1 for it to be installed into...
My dub mechanic says it'll throw the CEL but I thought this only happens on OBD2 cars...anyone had the cam itself throw a CEL on a OBD1 car?
Also, do I need new springs? I'm under the impression that the OBD1 engines have beefier springs and don't need the spring conversion thing, right?
Anything else I should worry about before getting it installed?


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (pmacutay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pmacutay* »_I have in my hands an autotech 270. I've got an ABA 2.0, OBD1 for it to be installed into...
My dub mechanic says it'll throw the CEL but I thought this only happens on OBD2 cars...anyone had the cam itself throw a CEL on a OBD1 car?
Also, do I need new springs? I'm under the impression that the OBD1 engines have beefier springs and don't need the spring conversion thing, right?
Anything else I should worry about before getting it installed?

A few years ago I had a obd1 golf with an AT270 and stock springs, I had it running like a year on the car, took off the cam and sold the car. To this day I still have the cam stored with retainers and springs waiting to be put on my rabbit, but I want to have the head ported first in the next couple months. That much I liked the 270.
By the way MJM has a very good service and prices, I've been ordering stuff from them in the last couple of months for me and some friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I need the package deal price for rubber valve cover gasket, 270 AT cam, AT dual springs with steel retainers and lifters. Shoot me a PM. 
Thanks.
car is 
<---


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Any word?


----------



## ChsCajew (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a Mk3 2.0 Jetta with a chip and intake. I can drop a 260 right in without anything else or problems correct? if so, count me in for one!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_not sure on what cam i want. I have a neuspeed supercharger and I want some more power. I was thinking the 270 sounded good but i dunno. I plan on installing it at the same time I install the new smaller pulley. What say yee? 270? Will i ned to retune the ECU?


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Hey, My nephew just broke a belt and needs a head rebuild.
For a bone stock car MKIV 2.0 what would you recco the 260 or 270?
Looking for low to mid power, non turbo or S/C.

Also, you mentioned other parts in your first post about valves
Could you post the prices for valves, springs, lifters and seals? 
Maybe a package deal?
We already have the timing belt and tensioner.
Also need a head gasket.


_Modified by silentdub at 12:57 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (silentdub)*

check your other thread for more stuff I need.


----------



## 95-2.SLO-MKIII (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

what is the best cam for my 95 jetta 2.0l 8v obd1 
what davanteges will i gaine usinging perfered cam? 
any disadvanges?
my whip is pritty much stock with a nuspeed p-chip and a weapon-r intake plz email me your suggestions @ [email protected]


----------



## ChsCajew (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have any idea how much a shop would charge to install a 260 into a Mk3 jetta?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok so i have a 260 cam already.. TT.. 
besides the point is this the biggest cam i can use without a CEL on my car?? 98 2.0l


----------



## Wolfsburg2.0 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

whats the best size cam for my '98 jetta 2.0 and what else do i need (as in springs and lifters) to get the most power?? sorry im new to the vw scene


----------



## thespeedycamel (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (MJM Autohaus)*

Hey MJM, I'm about to order some parts to replace a blown head gasket/ valve cover gasket on my mkIV 2.0. I am considering replacing the stock cam with a 260, but what parts would I need for this? I have heard/read a lot of conflicting opinions about lifters/springs and so on, but have never gotten a straight answer concerning my car. I was looking at ECS's gasket kit, but they don't have cams. Also, i plan on putting a neuspeed super on there eventually, would it be in my interest to put a low compression head gasket in while i'm doing the job? Thanks for any information you can give me!


----------



## thespeedycamel (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (thespeedycamel)*

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** (thespeedycamel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Your car has single valve springs, the 270 has a lift of .449" which is larger than the single springs are designed to handle. You would want to convert to dual heavy duty springs. it's not that mad of a job, you can even do it on the car.

Jeff knows what's up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ChsCajew* »_Do you have any idea how much a shop would charge to install a 260 into a Mk3 jetta?

Approximately a c-note.

_Quote, originally posted by *thespeedycamel* »_Hey MJM, I'm about to order some parts to replace a blown head gasket/ valve cover gasket on my mkIV 2.0. I am considering replacing the stock cam with a 260, but what parts would I need for this? I have heard/read a lot of conflicting opinions about lifters/springs and so on, but have never gotten a straight answer concerning my car. I was looking at ECS's gasket kit, but they don't have cams. Also, i plan on putting a neuspeed super on there eventually, would it be in my interest to put a low compression head gasket in while i'm doing the job? Thanks for any information you can give me!









Anytime you replace a cam (especially on a 'relatively' or 'moderately' high mileage motor), it's always a good idea to do new lifters. Springs aren't 'necessary' a requirement, but are never a bad idea if you like to bounce off the rev-limiter or want to build a bullet-proof cylinder head. And on a 2.0L, your stock compression will be fine with NEUSPEED's supercharger.


----------



## thespeedycamel (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*

Thanks jess!!







I am going to put off doing the cam work until I get the Neuspeed charger. But that is definitely useful and much needed information! I will definitely keep it in mind when I go to purchase the parts I need here in a few months. Thanks again! 
-Grant


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **LOWEST PRICES on Autotech 8V Cams - IN STOCK!** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuck2003* »_Is there anything that is recomended to buy with the 270 cam for my 2002 2.0 golf ?

You'll need the retainer and spring conversion (which we currently have in stock).

_Quote, originally posted by *ChsCajew* »_I have a Mk3 2.0 Jetta with a chip and intake. I can drop a 260 right in without anything else or problems correct? if so, count me in for one!

Your email was responded to.

_Quote, originally posted by *ChsCajew* »_I have a Mk3 2.0 Jetta with a chip and intake. I can drop a 260 right in without anything else or problems correct? if so, count me in for one!

Yes, you can.

_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_not sure on what cam i want. I have a neuspeed supercharger and I want some more power. I was thinking the 270 sounded good but i dunno. I plan on installing it at the same time I install the new smaller pulley. What say yee? 270? Will i ned to retune the ECU?

You can run either a 260 or 270. Software is included with the NEUSPEED kit.

_Quote, originally posted by *silentdub* »_check your other thread for more stuff I need.

IM sent.


_Quote, originally posted by *95-2.SLO-MKIII* »_what is the best cam for my 95 jetta 2.0l 8v obd1 
what davanteges will i gaine usinging perfered cam? 
any disadvanges?
my whip is pritty much stock with a nuspeed p-chip and a weapon-r intake plz email me your suggestions @ [email protected]


With your 95', do the 260 cam. No disadvantages, and better for a street car.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg2.0* »_whats the best size cam for my '98 jetta 2.0 and what else do i need (as in springs and lifters) to get the most power?? sorry im new to the vw scene

I'd do a 260 with new lifters. You'd need springs on your 98', too.


----------

